# Police arrest 2 for stealing railway rails



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Police arrested 2 men for stealing 60 tons of railway rails which were in stock in Safaga and trying to sell them as scrap metal.

Translated from Alahram.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Remember going to work one morning early. driving past a few cop cars, blue lights flashing with electricity corporation service vehicles around. Two guys had thrown, with the use of long poles thick wires across the high tension wires so as to short them out, and steel the underground copper core cables attached to them. Made a mistake, and became the "earth" during shorting out the 11,000 volt overhead transfer wires...gave new meaning to the word "carbonised". Lots of those around here, wonder how long it is going to take. Copper as scrap metal fetch a pretty good price.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets hope they dont steal tracks that are in use... enough train accidents as it is,


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lets hope they dont steal tracks that are in use... enough train accidents as it is,


Oops! Sorry! we did not know you were actually using them, but seeing the train is now wrecked anyway, could we have there undercarriages?


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

Man , If it exists , they can Jack and steal it  Pretty Slick


----------

